# pcv valve cleaning...



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

has anyone figure out a way to tell if the pcv valves are going on a v6 not vr6 30v? and if they are crudded up can they be cleaned... not about to drop $200-300 for two valves. i know on my 2.0t they have a $5 vaccum rig to figure out if it is bad.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: pcv valve cleaning... (handsome rob is taken)*

There wasn't a PCV valve per se on my 2000 Passat V6...its something called the "suction pump" and the plastic hoses that run across engine and down the back that fail...they are exposed to mucho heat from the engine and become brittle as well as clogged. The whole set up was $125 or so when I replace it a couple of years ago..(suction pump $27, large hose assembly with oil trap that runs across top of motor $60, small hose that runs from big one to the crankcase vent on back of motor below throttle body $25 or so)...After years these parts are so brittle you can almost not get em off without cracking the end fittings...and I'm sure trying to clean em would be a waste of time...just buy the parts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

i have two round metal pucks on both sides on the 99... wondering if its the same? what were your issues that you decided to replace them?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

Sounds like your system is different for sure...mine has no "pucks"..just the "Y" shaped "suction pump" , system of hoses and an oil trap built into the large hose assembly that crosses the motor from front of right valve cover to left rear. I read post here that said that Audi/VW published a bulletin saying they would not pay for warranty work to correct engine oil leaks until "PCV system was put in proper working order"...I had seeping oil at the cam adjuster seals (aka "burning oil smell when I turn on heater"...right cam adjuster is right above the hot combi valve so oil drips burn there..right below fresh air intake for climate control system)...Not wanting to pay $130/hour to have a tech fiddle with some hose clamps...I read the "V6 PCV system DIY" on Passat World, bought the parts from 1stVWparts website (Zeb there is good..give him your VIN and he'll track down the correct parts...and they sell OEM VW for 25%+ off my local dealers)...I installed the new PCV parts and all oil seepin stopped for almost 2 years..then valve cover and cam seals crapped out and I took car into VW for Power Train warranty claim..knowing I"d not have to pay thru the nose for PCV system repairs! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Seems like if PCV system fails the crankcase pressure increases and forces oil past good seals and gaskets..makes sense to me..


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

yep sounds like the culprit... replaced the valve cover seals and they started leaking int the back. i figured the pcv system was backed up and creating pressure. ill give him a call this week and figure it all out... on a scale of 1-10 how difficult was working back there?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

When I did the PCV system I also did a couple of extra things..that needed doin...
vaccum hoses...you have to pull the vaccum solenoid board on top of motor to access the PCV system..at least on my car..I spent the time to change all the little tiny vaccum hoses..those fabric covered SOB;'s that look good from the outside..but are cracked and leakin under the fabric...I also got the "Kombi valve vaccum line kit" (ask Zeb @ 1stVW parts)...because my SAI syatem was throwin "low flow codes"....this kit has beefed up connectors and the hard lines to the Kombi's..do it! I also cleaned the TB since you have to take it off the mani (dont' disconnect any hoses or wires..just move it up and outa the way..to get at back PCV hose...all this stuff took me 2-3 hours..but time well spent..no issues with these systems since.! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

I replaced the pcv valve on my 02. It was $102 my cost for the valve, it was just the big round valve not the pipe assembly with the tiny valve in it.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

I also have an '02 with 97K. Around 81K I replaced the main PCV
pipe: pretty clean surprisingly so I didn't do the rear one by the firewall.
What made you replace the (3" circular disc?) near the firewall?
Did it throw off a CEL; DTC on the vag.com?
TKS Slimjimmn.
Also last month I ordered from ECSTuning and installed the new OEM
oil pressure relieving cap to ease PCV pressure as a preventive! Haven't done the CCT; Cam Seals etc. Looking to avoid them?? I also started to do extensive oil treatment additives from 79K miles ago: like Seafoam before oil change; BG MOA; SR11; AutoRx(seals) and it dramatically improved my HC emissions to close to zero (CA Smog Test).


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (02GLXWag6stk)*

i replaced the pcv valve because the dealer said they would not warranty the warranty repair of the cct gaskets untill the pcv was replaced. 
Also other symptoms of a bad pcv valve is when you rev the engine and it kinda stays revs and the rpms dont drop quickly. that happened on my 4.2 v8, i removed the valve, sprayed brake cleaner in to remove the sludge and reinstalled and it worked fine.


----------

